# Central Bank Deputy leaves for Private Sector



## Gen360 (28 Feb 2017)

Interesting Article in the Independent

www.independent.ie/business/irish/central-bank-deputy-governor-cyril-roux-to-leave-central-bank-to-join-private-sector-35490058.html


----------



## Wardy7 (28 Feb 2017)

"Interesting", may be too strong a word here


----------



## SaySomething (28 Feb 2017)

Link isn't working @Gen360 - it's also covered here: https://www.rte.ie/news/business/2017/0228/856130-central-bank-s-roux/

Where they say that he was involved in setting up the tracker review.


----------



## Gen360 (28 Feb 2017)

This was the bit that caught my eye.

“Under his leadership, the Bank launched its biggest programme ever of consumer redress, the mortgage tracker review currently underway, and brought to inquiry its most extensive enforcement case,”


----------



## deanpark (28 Feb 2017)

Roux suffered by taking over directly after Matthew Elderfield.  CBI staff and the public really admired M.Elderfield but Cyril's perceived impact, was to put it politely, less than his predecessor.


----------

